# a few questions



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

hi, my name is mike and i have just got back into trains after 20 years. since a bunch has changed i will ask ???

i am doing an N scale layout. i have it designed and fitted already.
i read about glueing down the tracks and was wondering if you assemble the whole layout then glue down or do you put glue on the bottom of each individual track while assembling the layout?

next is i want to paint roads and i'm not sure as to the correct width of a road with single lanes each way.

thanks for any help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*1/148 N scale*

I am sure there are a number if ways to do this. After the dry fit outline the track on the foam. Then glue sections that are convienient. If you can, solder the track together.
For roads, a single lane is about 14 ft, 30 feet for a double lane, times 12 inches/ft divided by 148 equals 2.4 inches.
Good Luck
Bob


----------



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

wow thanks, that was the formula i was looking for to do the roads. 
also as far as soldering the tracks, where would you solder them?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hi 
Never solder the inside rails. It is best if you can get inside the joiner and use the iron to heat it and join the track.
Read this.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1119&highlight=solder
Any soldering will help the connections 100% isn't necessary, but do the sections that are hard to reach and, or unlikely to be taken apart in the future.
Bob


----------



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, getting plenty of info from you already. thanks again


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey I am new to this site and just started this as a hobby since i was a kid 35 years ago but I had been digging through some of my boxes of train cars when I found a train I got when I was a kid. It is a steam train and one of the sides is missing all of the couplings that conect wheel to wheel. Does anybody know if there is a place I can bring it to get it looked at.

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to MTF!
HO is a large field do you know the brand? When purchasing a lot of parts it is sometimes better to get the same engine off ebay.If you like restoring then you stick to a brand and hoard parts to fix up more!


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks I will repare what I have and get some new ones to.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

So what is the make of the trains??
Try to find a local hobby store that deals with used items.

You will have problems with the curves. They need to be 2 inches apart. The long cars of two trains will bump. There is a lot of overhang.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine are HO


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ho is great. It is the most common scale in production today. Since it is common a lot of different companies exist. Some have gone out of buisness.
Some are Lionel , Tyco, Life Like, Proto, Kato, and Bachmann. The real list is at E bay under HO and Model Trains.
Have Fun
Bob


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------

